# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Rythmic Subwoofer- Cabinet Build

## Sterob

I tried to revive the last thread but 'computer says no...' 
I've *finally* found time to start building the ported cabinet for my subwoofer.. :2thumbsup: 
It has taken hours and hours and has made a lot of dust!
one and a half sheets of 19 mm MDF.... 
Its alot bigger than I envisioned as well...oh well..lol 
Preparing the cabinet for painting will probably take as much time again, I reckon.

----------


## Moondog55

Nicely done.
Have I told you about getting it mounted on a thick slab of marble or something similar?
That should give you a decent level of real bass for the movies. try Jurassic Park at + 3dB

----------


## Sterob

> Nicely done.
> Have I told you about getting it mounted on a thick slab of marble or something similar?

  No...not heard that before.
Secure it to a slab or just sit it on top?
Where would I get one of those?..lol Can't imagine trying to move that around..... :Smilie:  
Steve

----------


## Moondog55

Big concrete or terrazzo block from bunnys or someplace one on the floor and perhaps another on top.
Looking forward to your listening comments

----------


## Sterob

I did a bit more today.....
Going to route radii on all the edges and start sanding.....

----------


## Moondog55

Don't worry too much about the radii at bass frequencies  they are cosmetic only 25 to 30mm is fine, even less works

----------


## Sterob

> Don't worry too much about the radii at bass frequencies  they are cosmetic only 25 to 30mm is fine, even less works

  Yep, it was for cosmetics.
Have started finishing the cabinet now. I initially sanded the cabinet and used spray putty to try and hide the joins, but not sure if that was the right thing to do. Maybe I should have used body filler first....
The lines aren't huge, but maybe it would have been easier.....time will tell.
I can always take a few steps back and use it later.

----------


## Moondog55

The lines are why so many people use veneers to finish with, even good quality body filler seems to only last about 4 or 5 years before the cracks and joins become visible

----------


## Sterob

> The lines are why so many people use veneers to finish with, even good quality body filler seems to only last about 4 or 5 years before the cracks and joins become visible

  Oh well..it will be in a dark room anyway..... :Wink:

----------


## Moondog55

Progress???

----------


## Sterob

:Biggrin:  
Hi Moondog, 
Your timing is impeccable.....I just finished assembling the Sub yesterday...
I got my neighbour over to help me move it into the house......Geez, its heavy. I reckon its over 40 kg....maybe more... 
I haven't fired it up yet....I ran out of weekend and I can't be arsed after work.
I will have play on the weekend. 
The finish isn't as good as I'd like, but I got sick of filler, sanding, filler, sanding and more filler. 
I put some hours into it! Amazing how long it took. 
The small Sub on the left is what the Rythmik will be replacing. 
Steve

----------


## Moondog55

Nice.
You will be having fun for a while determining optimum placement for it.
It's almost as big as mine [ which is passive] and too big  visually for the room it's in

----------


## Sterob

> Nice.
> You will be having fun for a while determining optimum placement for it.
> It's almost as big as mine [ which is passive] and too big  visually for the room it's in

  I don't have too much choice where it goes. I have a couple of metres at the front of the screen, and that it.
It is rather huge, but it is lower than the screen, so it won't stick out once the lights dim. 
Looking forward to having a play....... 
Once its sorted I can pull the old one down and see if the surround has perished and needs replacing. 
Steve

----------


## Cecile

> I don't have too much choice where it goes.

  You're right.  Where it goes depends on the WAF! 
Moondog's big Kicker subwoofer is not only too big visually, it's too big, period and if it were up to this SWMBO, it would reside Somewhere Else.

----------


## Moondog55

I did offer to put it in the roof

----------


## Sterob

> you're right.  Where it goes depends on the waf! 
> Moondog's big kicker subwoofer is not only too big visually, it's too big, period and if it were up to this swmbo, it would reside somewhere else.

  lol

----------


## Moondog55

Time for a critique now, you must have played with it a few times

----------


## woodbe

> Time for a critique now, you must have played with it a few times

  I agree Cecile, how about a critique?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sterob

Nope, just got it connected and had a quick fiddle. 
Work has got in the way...
The NAS ( with all the mp3's on it ) was turned off and I didn't have a  DVD handy......But I will... 
I'm just glad the building is over....lol  
Steve

----------


## Cecile

> I agree Cecile, how about a critique?

  A lady doesn't kiss and tell!  :Rofl:  
However, I will say he's good value, can cook, knows how to make dirt, and can iron a shirt.

----------


## Moondog55

You are much further along with yours than I am with Ceciles

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Sterob 
Just stumbled across your thread.    
When I made my speaker cabinets many years ago - Tannoy 15" - I initially had stubby legs like yours and mine proved to be a real PIA - quite difficult to move them because of the size and weight of the caninets, snagged carpets, scratched wooden floors, etc. 
Eventually I replaced the legs with ball casters similar to these - the swivel top plate ones were real easy to screw on. Ball Casters - Decorative Casters - Shepherd Caster Corporation
Might be worth storing away the idea.   
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------

